# COVID



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The wife and I both have it. We have had it for nearly two weeks. It isn’t fun at all. Everything hurts including my hair. We saw a dr in one of the urgent care places and even after a positive test they gave us nothing. They said that over the counter stuff is available. 
I know Pokey will keep you all updated on Skip. I’ll be back soon


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

get well YD !


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Was wondering why you weren't around much. Did you get the vaccination? 

Here's wishing you and Deb a full recovery.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow get well soon don


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No vaccine


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Be strong, my friend.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

For me it was nothing more than cold symptoms. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Monday I felt worse all day. I had an appointment at an urgent care where they told me I should be in the hospital ER. So off we went to a local ER where after several tests and all they found a bed for me in a local hospital Covid ward. Today they sent me out for a CT scan where they found a few small blood clots in my lungs. They just came in at midnight and did an ultrasound on my legs. No results until morning from the doctor. No sooner did I get comfortable and here they are wanting blood. I don’t begrudge them waking me up whenever they want as I have plenty of time to sleep during the day. They are taking good care of me. 
Thank you all for the good thoughts and prayers. My Spirits are Good. I do wish I could see my wife though. Nn


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

I miss your witty input on PT and look forward to having you back in the saddle.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Glen. I will say it looks like they have me wearing a blue dress, but I don’t feel pretty at all. And twirling around my room here, nice as it is would make me look like a show off for the cute nurses ( I have to add female nurses so when Skip reads this paybacks won’t be to severe. Lol.


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Get healed up. It won’t be long and you’ll be like that old song that goes “dancing around drinking beer, telling loud and nasty jokes”


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Murp. Perhaps we’ve met ? Not much of a beer drinker anymore. At this point I like Bourbon, my dogs and about 25 close friends. Okay maybe a few more than 25. PT makes up several of them spots.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, just seen this, got back last night from our fishing trip (successful). You guys get better, you're an anchor for many people. Prayers and well wish's sent.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Get will soon bud


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> Wow, just seen this, got back last night from our fishing trip (successful). You guys get better, you're an anchor for many people. Prayers and well wish's sent.


so you’re saying I drag the down ?? Lol.
Thanks for the prayers and good thoughts my friend.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, I’m back home. Feeling better today. I’ll be on some blood thinners for a few months as I had that blood clot in my lung. And follow up ct scans and dr visits and……. It’s good to be home. Thank you all for all the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Glad to have you back among the living! Bet the stinkin' hounds are happy, too.

(No offense to the dogs; just don't tell them what I call them unless you say it with your best puppy-dog voice.)

So, what has made it to the top of your "to do" list?


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

youngdon said:


> Well, I’m back home. Feeling better today. I’ll be on some blood thinners for a few months as I had that blood clot in my lung. And follow up ct scans and dr visits and……. It’s good to be home. Thank you all for all the thoughts and prayers.


right on ! that's awesome! glad to hear your on the mend


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya, take care.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good to hear you’re back home in one piece get healthy so you can get out calling


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I know most could care less but this is for those who might.

https://alexberenson.substack.com/p/...p-you/comments


----------

